# RR: 73. Handel: Giulio Cesare, HWV 17



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

*1.	Jacobs (cond.), Larmore, Schlick, Fink, Ragin, Rørholm, Zanasi, Concerto Köln	(1991)










2.	Minkowski (cond.), Mijanovic, Kožená, Mehta, Hellekant, Von Otter, Ewing, Les Musiciens du Louvre	(2002)










3.	Curtis (cond.), Lemieux, Gauvin, Basso, Baráth, Mineccia, Wasser, Il Complesso Barocco	(2012)










4.	Mackerras (cond.), Baker, Masterson, James, Walker, Jones, Tomlinson, Bowman, English National Opera Orchestra & Chorus	(1984)










5.	Petrou (cond.), Hammarström, Galli, Nesi, Karaianni, Basso, Christoyannis, Magoulas, Spanatis, Orchestra of Patras	(2006)










6.	Leitner (cond.), Barry, Popp, Kohn, Ludwig, Wunderlich, Nöcker, Munich Philharmonic Orchestra	(1965)










7.	Rudel (cond.), Treigle, Sills, Malas, Forrester, Wolff, Cossa, New York City Opera Orchestra & Chorus	(1967)










DVD:	Christie (cond.), McVicar (dir.), Connolly, Kirchschlager, De Niese, Dumaux, Bardon, Maltman, Abdeslam, Ashworth, Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment, Glyndebourne Chorus	(2005)*










Condensed Listing: 
1.	Jacobs (cond.), Larmore, Schlick, Fink, Ragin, Rørholm, Zanasi, Concerto Köln	(1991)
2.	Minkowski (cond.), Mijanovic, Kožená, Mehta, Hellekant, Von Otter, Ewing, Les Musiciens du Louvre	(2002)
3.	Curtis (cond.), Lemieux, Gauvin, Basso, Baráth, Mineccia, Wasser, Il Complesso Barocco	(2012)
4.	Mackerras (cond.), Baker, Masterson, James, Walker, Jones, Tomlinson, Bowman, English National Opera Orchestra & Chorus	(1984)
5.	Petrou (cond.), Hammarström, Galli, Nesi, Karaianni, Basso, Christoyannis, Magoulas, Spanatis, Orchestra of Patras	(2006)
6.	Leitner (cond.), Barry, Popp, Kohn, Ludwig, Wunderlich, Nöcker, Munich Philharmonic Orchestra	(1965)
7.	Rudel (cond.), Treigle, Sills, Malas, Forrester, Wolff, Cossa, New York City Opera Orchestra & Chorus	(1967)
DVD:	Christie (cond.), McVicar (dir.), Connolly, Kirchschlager, De Niese, Dumaux, Bardon, Maltman, Abdeslam, Ashworth, Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment, Glyndebourne Chorus	(2005)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

